# Observations after upgrade to 3.4



## Studio2401 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have encountered a general slowdown in the develop module.

Export (standard) gave an out of memory message
During grad filter operation th eimage was suddenly turned 90 degrees.

How do I go back to 3.3 ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Studio2401, are you Mac or PC based?  Need to know that to give you instructions on reverting.

And what are your computer specs?  It certainly sounds like something odd is going on.


----------



## Studio2401 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Voctoria for you quick reaction.

I apologise, I had missed that my technical information had disappeared.
W7-64, quad


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2011)

On Windows, best thing would be to uninstall 3.4 then re-install 3.3....all your preferences etc should be retained. If you haven't kept the 3.3 installation files you can download again from here:

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4928


----------



## Studio2401 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you so much. I am back at 3.3 after the exposure slider started to play up (no visible change) .


----------



## wblink (Apr 30, 2011)

TNG said:


> On Windows, best thing would be to uninstall 3.4 then re-install 3.3....all your preferences etc should be retained. If you haven't kept the 3.3 installation files you can download again from here:
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4928


 
May I ask why you give this answer without asking further? Is it a knowm problem? 
I was away form here some time.
I'm having the same problem: LR3.4 is slow. But it looked like it was getting better after the first start. Then I had difficulties with functions that did not seem to work (exporing), clicked again (I think the function was still running without me knowing that) and finally LR crashed. That was the first time since I use LR!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2011)

I gave that answer simply because the original question from the OP was "How do I go back to 3.3?", and it seemed quite clear that that was exactly what he wanted to do.

It it a known problem? Not to my knowledge yet, but it is only a few days since the 3.4 final version was released so it may take a while longer before any obvious performance issues surface (if they exist). Speaking personally, I have not noticed any performance difference between 3.3 and 3.4.

What are your system specs?


----------



## wblink (Apr 30, 2011)

My system specs (should appear ont he left now again): W7-32 4Gb, Inter iCore5, ATI-card.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2011)

OK, not sure why you should have problems with an i5 setup. When you experience the slow running, have you run the Task Manager....it would be useful to see a screenshot of the Task Manager display (starting with the Performance Tab) to help try to isolate where the delays are occurring.

As an aside, have you considered the 64bit version of Win7 to make full use of that 4gb of RAM?


----------



## wblink (Apr 30, 2011)

I ran LR with the taskmanager in sight. Nothing new: sometimes 100% proc-load, sometimes max 2 Gb ram-usage. As I said: it looks like LR is finding it's way in my comp. I know this sounds dumb, but I don't know another way to describe it. Myabe there are som optimalization processes (for the catalog) within LR? The first time I started LR3.4 was horrible!

And yes, I HAVE considered W7-64, but at that time I didn;t know for sure all my favourite prgsm had 64-bit versions and chose for 32-bit. Yes regret it now, but I don't have the time to set up YET another comp (moved from XP -> W7) moving from W7-32 -> W7-64.

Thanks for your answers, I will try LR 3.4 a little longer


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2011)

You could try optimising the catalog...it's an option during the catalog backup process, or you can initiate it directly by doing File>Optimize Catalog (to be safe, maybe take a catalog backup first?).

Re the 64bit issue, I'm pretty sure that any application that will run on Win7 can be installed and run on the 64bit version, even if the application itself is only 32bit, e.g. I have 32 bit Photoshop CS3 and 64 bit Photoshop CS5 both installed. Internet Explorer in fact installs both a 32bit and 64bit version on a 64bit OS, which can be run independently....so I would have few concerns about compatibility of your apps between 64bit and 32bit Win7. The upgrade itself, unlike the XP to Win7 upgrade, should be entirely seamless....all your existing settings should be preserved, though some of your apps may need to be reinstalled (e.g. Lightroom, the download contains both 32bit and 64bit versions, so a reinstall would install the 64bit version). 

One of the problems with trying to pin down performance issues is in the fact that there are quite a few factors involved. We know that Lightroom likes fast multi-core CPUs (so your i5 should tick that box), and if you had a 64bit OS you could add in another 4gb of RAM which the caching of Win7 would be able to use. But the other major factor would be your hard drives (how many, how configured, how fast the drive, how fast the Bus etc.).....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 30, 2011)

wblink said:


> May I ask why you give this answer without asking further? Is it a knowm problem?
> I was away form here some time.


 LOL!  Willem, welcome back.  You've missed all the fun - we got told off by another poster for not just answering the question.  

Which version had you just upgraded from Willem?  From 3.3 or a 2.x build?


----------



## wblink (Apr 30, 2011)

TNG said:


> You could try optimising the catalog...it's an option during the catalog backup process, or you can initiate it directly by doing File>Optimize Catalog (to be safe, maybe take a catalog backup first?).
> 
> Re the 64bit issue, I'm pretty sure that any application that will run on Win7 can be installed and run on the 64bit version, even if the application itself is only 32bit, e.g. I have 32 bit Photoshop CS3 and 64 bit Photoshop CS5 both installed. Internet Explorer in fact installs both a 32bit and 64bit version on a 64bit OS, which can be run independently....so I would have few concerns about compatibility of your apps between 64bit and 32bit Win7. The upgrade itself, unlike the XP to Win7 upgrade, should be entirely seamless....all your existing settings should be preserved, though some of your apps may need to be reinstalled (e.g. Lightroom, the download contains both 32bit and 64bit versions, so a reinstall would install the 64bit version).
> 
> One of the problems with trying to pin down performance issues is in the fact that there are quite a few factors involved. We know that Lightroom likes fast multi-core CPUs (so your i5 should tick that box), and if you had a 64bit OS you could add in another 4gb of RAM which the caching of Win7 would be able to use. But the other major factor would be your hard drives (how many, how configured, how fast the drive, how fast the Bus etc.).....


 
I DID the optimize, maybe that's just the thing that helped, I don't remember te order of things I did..

Hmmm, W7-64: you'r talking me into another difficult situation. Now pprting from 32 to 64 bit seems simple. Is it really?
Or is there NO porting, just installing the new system and go scratch from start?


----------



## Studio2401 (Apr 30, 2011)

(hoi Willem, er is iets niet goed met LR)

May I add that before I had installed the 3.4 RC and encountered no problems whatsoever .... which makes my experience with [RC]  final 3.4 even more confusing.

Also, I was not complaining about general performance, but about specific issues. f.i. if moving a slider doesn't yield any result, it is not necessarily a performance issue. Like one of the previous releases there seems to be some memory grabbing (or not releasing of ..), which may be in the webmodule.


----------



## wblink (Apr 30, 2011)

Studio2401 said:


> (hoi Willem, er is iets niet goed met LR)



Hee, you're Dutch?

Having a nice time on the Philippines?

If you need me: shout! 

On topic: That leaves me alone in the middle of some very qualified LR-watchers (Hi guys ...).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2011)

wblink said:


> Hmmm, W7-64: you'r talking me into another difficult situation. Now pprting from 32 to 64 bit seems simple. Is it really?
> Or is there NO porting, just installing the new system and go scratch from start?



Sorry Willem, apparently it's not as easy as I thought....having just checked with Microsoft, going from any 32bit Windows system to a 64 bit OS requires a clean install, you cannot use the upgrade option....maybe not as difficult as it used to be if you use the Windows Easy Transfer tool, but yes it will still require all applications to be reinstalled. I'd have no hesitation in doing it, but only because I'm used to doing it....I accept that it can be daunting for others. I guess it all depends on how bad the performance is, and if you feel the upgrade would improve things.

What's the situation with your hard drives? How do you have them configured (i.e. where are the catalog, pictures, ACR Cache)?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2011)

wblink said:


> On topic: That leaves me alone in the middle of some very qualified LR-watchers (Hi guys ...).



No need to feel alone, Willem....we're here to try to help.


----------



## wblink (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I need to upgrade from W7-32 to W7-64.

Ouch, again installing all these prgms.

I will dig in for another week ...


----------



## ukbrown (Apr 30, 2011)

Check out task manager/performance and resource monitor.  See what CPU is running against lr, check out the disk access times for whatever LR loads.  If you have as bad a problem as you describe something may just be found doing this.  Post a task manager screen with the processes sorted in cpu hogherst to lowest order.  Last week someone had an issue with Windows media sharing that was causing a slow down in LR.  Competing for the same bit of disk, maybe.


----------



## wblink (May 1, 2011)

Ok, ukbrown:

Screenshots from lr exporting some files (for email, so some calc involved):

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s4ry0izk8ilq1ry/2011-05-01_141327.png

and 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ddjyr75c60f262/2011-05-01_141410.png

I am using some programs that start with Windows:

Dropbox
Weatherdisplay
Rssowl
Mailwasher
Faststone capture
Spyder screen utility
Soft Call Recorder
MYReminder
Virtual CD
ESET Smart Security

All these prgrms ran with LR3.3 too.

As I said before, somehow it looks like LR3.4 is catching up on me. Is there any reasonable explnation fr this?


----------



## wblink (May 1, 2011)

To Jim Wide,

I started to look for 64 bit versions of my most used prgms. 1 of the first that misses this version is "Forté Agent" and I wont give up on that 1 !!!!

There srurely will be a possibility to run 32 bit prgsm in 64 bit W, but is it to be trusted 100%?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 1, 2011)

Willem,

I cannot say wether "Forté Agent" runs in 32-Bit mode on a 64-Bit system, but usually the drivers are the biggest problem if they're not available in 64-Bit. For example, I cannot get my 1DsMkII connected in Win7 64-Bit, as there is no firewire driver out by Canon 

I run a few 32-Bit applications (one last updated in 1997 !!) in compatibility mode without problems. Usually, you don't have to do anything to run 32-bit applications, but sometimes choosing a compatibility mode helps.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 1, 2011)

Willem, my understanding is that if a program runs on 32bit Win7, then it will also run on 64bit....it just runs in 32bit mode.

When installing programs on the 64bit version, two separate 'Program Files' directories are available. 64bit programs are installed into the "Program Files" folder, whereas 32bit versions are installed into the "Program Files (x86)" folder....this is all automatic, the user doesn't have to make the choice.

I had never heard of Forte Agent I'm afraid, but have just downloaded and installed it (as a 30 day trial) onto my 64bit OS.....no problem on startup, as expected.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 1, 2011)

Forte Agent runs fine in 32 bit mode on a 64 bit system: http://www.w7forums.com/get-forte-agent-and-eudora-work-t2426.html


----------



## wblink (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Rikk, Beatt.


----------



## Studio2401 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have encountered a general slowdown in the develop module.

Export (standard) gave an out of memory message
During grad filter operation th eimage was suddenly turned 90 degrees.

How do I go back to 3.3 ?


----------



## ukbrown (May 1, 2011)

My computer is unusable when exporting, sits at 100% processor usage (all 4 CPU's).  Nothing I can see in the screenshots, there are other processes, if you tick the show processes from all users.


----------



## wblink (May 2, 2011)

ukbrown, that's what I did before making the 2nd screenshot.

Exporting the first time (just after inalling LR3.4) is when LR became unresponsive and me clicking on windows finally crashed.

As I said before: I will wait, since LR seems to behave.

Thank you all for support, and giving me the idea I NEED W7-64


----------



## wblink (May 19, 2011)

Hi,

Again having issues with speed LR3.4.

I thought it was some kind of optimilisation in LR itself, but now I stumbled into the same problem again when working on the pictures I imported first after installing LR3.4.
The big difference with 3.3 is that I converted them to DNG (didn't want to, but it was an oversight). So it looks to me that the problem has to do with DNG or accompanied modules.

Makes any sense?


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 19, 2011)

Hi Willem,

Do you have "Automatically write changes to XMP" checked in the Metadata tab of the Catalog Preferences? 

This can cause LR to have to rewrite the DNG file multiple times as you apply edits as the ACR settings are also in the XMP metadata.

-louie


----------



## wblink (May 19, 2011)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Willem,
> 
> Do you have "Automatically write changes to XMP" checked in the Metadata tab of the Catalog Preferences?
> 
> ...


 

Yes, I have and I am aware that this can be part (or case) for my delay in processing.
I want to have it turned on for RAW, (in which cases with processing I expierence NO delay ....).


----------



## Braders (May 20, 2011)

4hrs to export 220 dng images into 100% quality 200ppi jpegs and this is what LR3.4 does to my CPU.....WTF!


----------



## wblink (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

Can it be a DNG and/or <-> XMP problem????


----------



## Braders (May 20, 2011)

wblink said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can it be a DNG and/or <-> XMP problem????


 
On export?


----------



## wblink (May 21, 2011)

Braders said:


> On export?



In this case it could be a DNG problem.


----------

